# lyft changing rides



## outcast (Jun 30, 2018)

so once again lyft changed rides on me they dont even notify you to tell you so youdont know till you get to where your going and of course there is no way to coantact them no phone or e mail i dont know how they stay in business any way i guess they will figure it out when they see that every time they do it i cancel and will continue to cancel until they stop


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i get the same. lyft knows your a bit closer to that new eta or the other driver is closer to the one your heading to. its b.s . ow watch out mods! i bypassed the bot that stops swearing once again. they system is trash they want us drivers to race there and have a pax waiting inside there home for 5 minutes.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i get the same. lyft knows your a bit closer to that new eta or the other driver is closer to the one your heading to. its b.s . ow watch out mods! i bypassed the bot that stops swearing once again. they system is trash they want us drivers to race there and have a pax waiting inside there home for 5 minutes.


 Nothing to bypass . . . shit is allowed  
I'll let you in on a little secret. If you actually type out the word and let the filter catch it, you'll never get a bypass warning.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

outcast said:


> so once again lyft changed rides on me they dont even notify you to tell you so youdont know till you get to where your going and of course there is no way to coantact them no phone or e mail i dont know how they stay in business any way i guess they will figure it out when they see that every time they do it i cancel and will continue to cancel until they stop


I'm sure the top brass at Lyft are taking note of your reaction to each ping they send. They will surely impute your reasoning into each cancel they see and update the app to provide an improved experience for you shortly.

Knowing you're on top of this will have me sleeping well tonight.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Nothing to bypass . . . shit is allowed
> I'll let you in on a little secret. If you actually type out the word and let the filter catch it, you'll never get a bypass warning.


i get the actual moderator sending me warnings lol


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Good little Lyft ants are expected to only listen to music through their phone.

Please conform to this expectation before you go online. It is the only way you will hear an alert when your ride gets switched.



Spoiler: If you are one of the handful of drivers



If you are one of the handful of unsophisticated drivers that prefers awkward silence or fiddles with obsolete FM or Satelite radio bands then your individual experience does not matter to Lyft.

Your unsupported behavior is allowed but in the eyes of Lyft you are living the life of a caveman in modern times.

And that is a life barely worth living.

Lyft engineers and product managers only use iPhones and premium music services such as Spotify Paymium or Apple iPay4Tunes. Emulate that and someday you may move a couple of rungs up the social ladder.



Lyft invites you to join your city's top drivers. To join: Conform. Be Happy. Don't Complain.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Expert tip: after accepting any lyft ride go immediately into last-ride mode. They will not switch you to a different pax.


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Expert tip: after accepting any lyft ride go immediately into last-ride mode. They will not switch you to a different pax.


This is what I am forced to do every time otherwise they will add on a rider


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Dropking said:


> Expert tip: after accepting any lyft ride go immediately into last-ride mode. They will not switch you to a different pax.


 would this not also keep you from getting a ride added on? i can think of few things better than knowing I have a ride before I even drop my pax off.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

DentonLyfter said:


> would this not also keep you from getting a ride added on? i can think of few things better than knowing I have a ride before I even drop my pax off.


Goodness me, without knowing the rating of the pax, without knowing the PT %, without knowing the approx pickup time and location, and without avoiding shared line rides?

I can't think of many things worse in ridesharing than lyft stacked pings!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't know how Lyft gets away with doing this. They dispatch a ride, a driver either deems this "contract" acceptable or not and freely chooses. Switching the driver to an entirely different job, without asking, after accepting another _really_ stretches the whole IC charade. Even Uber stopped doing this crap and that should speak volumes.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Goodness me, without knowing the rating of the pax, without knowing the PT %, without knowing the approx pickup time and location, and without avoiding shared line rides?
> 
> *I can't think of many things worse in ridesharing than lyft stacked pings!*


How about not getting pinged at all? That is worse by anyone's standards. And that is just how it is in some Lyft markets.

Your market must be very busy or you must only drive very part time..

In my market I consider myself *lucky* when I get a Lyft stacked ride and it's usually no more than 3 or 4 times each week. And that has improved from zero times each week..


----------



## sandber (Nov 10, 2015)

AND if you are dropping off in a surged area...the ride added to your queue is almost always BASE pay. Insane that when they add a ride you can't tell if it is surge or not. Obvious solution is to always cancel an added ride when you arrive in a surge location.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea I've started canceling stacked rides, it's not worth losing what might be one of the only prime time rides I get all week. Plus, since they give stacked rides so early, but don't tell pax they are stacked, often the rider is pissed off by the time you pick them up, because they saw you driving around all crazy dropping the last pax off, before coming to get them.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't know how Lyft gets away with doing this. They dispatch a ride, a driver either deems this "contract" acceptable or not and freely chooses. Switching the driver to an entirely different job, without asking, after accepting another _really_ stretches the whole IC charade. Even Uber stopped doing this crap and that should speak volumes.


Someone will sue them for this eventually. It's a clear violation. It'll become class action and we'll all get our $1.16 settlement check.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> How about not getting pinged at all? That is worse by anyone's standards. And that is just how it is in some Lyft markets.


That's just like the old "you're lucky to have a job at all" that traditional employers use to underpay and overwork their employees.



beezlewaxin said:


> Your market must be very busy or you must only drive very part time..


For me, it's both. Stacked pings are not only bad for all of the previous reasons mentioned, they aren't necessary for drivers in my area as there are plenty of legitimate pings to attend to. (especially if driving for both U & L.)



beezlewaxin said:


> In my market I consider myself *lucky* when I get a Lyft stacked ride and it's usually no more than 3 or 4 times each week. And that has improved from zero times each week..


That must suck.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Stacked pings are great if you know where they are. Whenever I get one, before I click to end the ride of my first passenger, I see how far away the pinged ride is and cancel it if it is not close, or if there is a surge going on and they are obviously outside of that.

I get stacked rides 3 or 4 times a night where I drive. Non-saturated market with no line rides or any of that nonsense.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Expert tip: after accepting any lyft ride go immediately into last-ride mode. They will not switch you to a different pax.


Can you toggle last ride on/off with DF? In the past thus didn't work. Lost a fee DF's.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> Can you toggle last ride on/off with DF? In the past thus didn't work. Lost a fee DF's.


You cannot.


----------



## roadrunner79 (May 2, 2018)

My theory is that Lyft implements stacked rides so riders with low ratings get picked up. Better to gain revenue from a crummy pax than no revenue at all.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

roadrunner79 said:


> My theory is that Lyft implements stacked rides so riders with low ratings get picked up. Better to gain revenue from a crummy pax than no revenue at all.


Sort of like uber does with the consecutive ride bonuses? I have been getting some crazy low ratings on those


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, they do this yet still expect everyone to believe we are independent contractors. It's such bs.


----------



## roadrunner79 (May 2, 2018)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Sort of like uber does with the consecutive ride bonuses? I have been getting some crazy low ratings on those


You can include Lyft PDB's & guaranteed earnings in that mix. Basically any promo that changes your focus from quality of rides to quantity.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

If they do redispatch a ride make a complaint to support and they will bonus you out $5 for the cancel.


----------

